# Getting sick and tired of it all (long).



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

First post here. I'm entertaining the idea of plowing snow as a side service to my business. Been in business for 3 years on a part time basis but full time since earlier this year. I'm self employed as a firearm and ammunition manufacturer and am located in the Keweenaw Peninsula of Upper Michigan. Small town, lake effect snow. Average snowfall per winter is 200 inches. Last year my village got 380-something inches. We just got about 4 feet in 3 days plus another foot or two in the last week and it's supposed to snow straight for another week. Welcome to my world. All this is in the last two weeks.










Neighbor across the street plows for the garage side of the house. He's got a 3/4 Dodge diesel with that v-type or "scissor plow" as the locals call it here. He used to plow for the previous home owners. We bought it 3 years ago. I let him put as much snow in my back yard as he wants as long as he takes a couple swipes at my driveway to keep it open and snow bank pushed back so my wife and see/get out to the street. I park on the other side of the house between the houses. I've got a snow blower but that's getting old.









Here's the plow route in the back yard. He pushes all his front yard snow across the street and in my back yard. 









Second track pushes along side the house on the sidewalk up to the light pole. I have to dig out the furnace vent a couple times a week so the ice doesn't plug it up and send CM back into the house.









By the end of the winter the back yard will be stacked with snow up to about 8-10 feet and the snow bank will end up about 6 feet or so from the garage.

So, I don't have any plowing experience. My only vehicle is a 2000 S10 Blazer 4WD, so I'm limited to what I can mount. I've got good tires (Destination M/T) on it that really grips in the snow and ice. Priced at $700/set mounted but it's cheap insurance.

My goal/idea is to try to find a plow that will fit and be affordable for my Blazer. I can plow my yard, etc for a season before I venture out to make money. Get some experience under my belt first. Maybe offer to clear out the apron of the driveway during a big storm for someone stuck shoveling, the neighborly thing. Could be a potential client when I do it for profit.

Mostly what I would like to do is residential driveways in the village. A long driveway is 20-30 feet tops. Village is maybe two miles from one end to the other, it's like 10-12 blocks in either direction.

Most of what plow guys charge is monthly account. $150 per month flat rate, they come every day but Sunday as long as there is 3 inches on the ground or more (I'm not religious so I can go 7 days a week). Their rule is the go outside and stick their index finger in the snow. If the snow goes above their knuckle of the hand, they go out and plow all their accounts.

I've been trying to figure out a program rate. It snows almost every day during the winter and the season runs from October to late April/early May, so there's a good 5-7 months of plow season. Like I stated earlier, the norm is $150/mo, maybe $50 room either way. I'm thinking of offering a tier sort of service. Straight plowing is $150/mo, driveway only. Plow and cleanup is $200/mo and it includes cleaning up with a shovel by the garage door where the plow can't get close enough. I've got a credit card merchant account so I can take CC and even set an automated rebilling where I charge their card every month and just drop off a receipt (also email them a copy automatically). Monthly sounds good but per trip could be more profitable, say $25 a trip would be $750 in one month from the single client. I've learned in my current line of work, bulk discounts entice clients. Less they buy the more they pay per unit. With plowing, it would encourage them to just buy the monthly plan as it would be cheaper for them but would be what my bottom line is based off of. The monthly accounts pay the way whereas the per trip clients (my car is plowed in can you dig me out?) would be flat fee. Extra cash from per trip clients can supplement the maintenance account. Just thinking out loud I suppose.

Short drives, short travel. I've been watching the neighbor plow in my yard, watching plow position, angle, watching the lines, etc. My brother inlaw lives close and he plows too (3/4ton Powerstroke) but only for himself and down at the family farm. I'm sure he'd let me loose to get some time under my belt.

Sorry such a long post.

Adam


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's how my neighbor tackles my place.

reference pic. This is looking from his truck parking spot in his driveway.









Road plow comes in from the right side to left side, so he doesn't stack too much along the house where it will only get pushed back into the driveway when the road plow goes by.

Big storms with a build up at the apron of the driveway he will take an angled push to either side as far back as the pile is. Normal snow (less than a foot or fluffy dry snow) he drives straight in plow parallel to garage door, drops it, then pulls it away about 6 feet. Lifts plow up, backs up then angles plow and pushes it forward to extreme right or left (limit of space). Then backs up and takes it straight back to the pile in the back yard. The "cleanup" push he sends everything against the house (pile that ends at the light pole, 1st post set of pics).

He's there for about 5 minutes or less. I've learned from watching him so far all about snow storage and angle of attack. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Your blazer is pretty small to plow with. Just make sure you plow with the storm and don't let it pile up too much. Then you should be fine.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

good thing you werent plowing last season..

I hope your blazer will last for at least half of what you got last year.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

This would be a trial truck and then serve as a back up if I decide to do it commercially. Figure truck is paid off and if I can find a used plow to save money and learn with before a large investment and find out it's not for me.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you considered the option of a smallish tractor with a blower on it? This sounds like it might be a good option for you as there is not a lot of traveling to do, and, blowing the snow helps disperse the snow in the lawn and such a bit, rather than having to move it all over the place.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Could be another option. If I get clients in nearby villages (15 mile radius on 2 way highway) a plow would be more mobile. Tractor would have to be cab enclosed for a little heater.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Better price out insurance first
15 miles on 2 lane roads is a LONG way to drive in a bad storm


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Agent is calling back with quote.

Not to brag, but 15 miles on a two lane in a blizzard is nothing. I was a pizza jockey up here for 5 years and drove in weather that scared the street plows off the road, they refused to drive anymore until the storm let up. I kept on going with my "little" Blazer. Driven in storms that laid 39 inches in four hours, never a white knuckle moment. Weather doesn't scare me. First thing I want to do when a storm comes is go drive around.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Sounds good except for one tip - NEVER, NEVER push snow against a building. If you're going to be moving snow alongside a building, angle away from it. Be conscious of drainage so the snow melt does not go back to a building, across a sidewalk or onto a driveway.

I once had a client WANT me to stack snow against his house for insulation. I declined and explained that there are several unwanted consequences - it puts pressure against walls, windows etc, snowmelt will seep through siding and window frames, basements will flood, and wood will rot.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

the only machine that comes to mind is a road grader


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Mick;906539 said:


> Sounds good except for one tip - NEVER, NEVER push snow against a building. If you're going to be moving snow alongside a building, angle away from it. Be conscious of drainage so the snow melt does not go back to a building, across a sidewalk or onto a driveway.


See the bottom pic in first post. That's as close as it gets. My house was built in 1902. Foundation is stone and it isn't moving.

Usually about mid-late April the village comes by with a front loader and dump truck and clears the side sidewalk.



Deco;906549 said:


> the only machine that comes to mind is a road grader


The village has three of those we use as our snow plows. We use converted US Army half tracks retrofitted with plows and front blowers During the winter, the village is contracted (pay or they lien on your house) to plow the front sidewalk and only on my street. The front side of the house is 50 (x120 lot). Village charges $1.85/liner foot, so *$92.50 per winter*. That's a steal.

Under 6 inches (ie rarely) they just send a Chevrolet with standard plow. Over 6 inches (normal snowfall) they send the front loader.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Did you by any chance call a guy in Minnesota about a plow?


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Nope. Wasn't me.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Brant'sLawnCare;906029 said:


> Your blazer is pretty small to plow with. Just make sure you plow with the storm and don't let it pile up too much. Then you should be fine.


What he said...I use an old Blazer and 6 ft Meyer...just for my personal use....You have to keep after it.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

If I get a season out of it and it looks like a seasonal service I can tack onto my business to help during the slow season (December to April) I will buy at least a half ton with decent plow. Squirrel away cash the first season and that's my budget, keep the Blazer as a backup.

Season starts November and runs til April. We get a bit of snow in October but it's usually gone in a week. So basically a 6 month season.

I'm thinking running three packages.


 Seasonal contract runs November 1 to April 30 with two options. Plow only is $150/mo (local standard, do what you can, never get out of the truck) and plow plus shovel clean up is $200/mo. Clients that pay in full for the 6 month season contract will receive services for the entire month of October for free.
Late signups will be $200/mo, prorated for first month rounded up to the next $5 increment, then $200/mo until end of April.
Per trip customers will be flat rate $25. 
Give some incentive to clients to pay in full and they get a free month of service (October) where there usually isn't much snow (good for me) but sometimes we get rocked hard (good for client). The late signups pay a little extra to be added to the client list as I don't have time to snap yard photos and plot things like I do with the early clients. Per trip customers are short notice on call that pays my lunch for the day.

Timed my neighbor last night when he was by my house at 10 minutes. This is just a neighbor favor and taking his time. As a newbie, I figure double that to not overbook myself and to include the shovel clients too. 20 minutes per client at 10 clients is 200 minutes of 3hrs20mins. Leaves me plenty of time for on-call per trip customers. Half the day plowing the other half working on my main business focus (guns and ammo). At that rate $1,500-2,000/mo at $9,000-$12,000 per season I would be completely content with that cash flow.

Numbers look good but I figure maybe half that for reality. :laughing:


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

poncho62;907457 said:


> What he said...I use an old Blazer and 6 ft Meyer...just for my personal use....You have to keep after it.


I'm self employed but have a wife and 3yo son. I can either take him with me or drop him off at my in-law's. Wife works during the day. I can pretty much handle things 24/7. Worst case is I take my son with me in the truck and he plows with my father in law so he'd love it. Heading out twice a day to plow wouldn't bother me a bit.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

freakshowmfg;907505 said:


> I'm self employed but have a wife and 3yo son. I can either take him with me or drop him off at my in-law's. Wife works during the day. I can pretty much handle things 24/7. Worst case is I take my son with me in the truck and he plows with my father in law so he'd love it. Heading out twice a day to plow wouldn't bother me a bit.


Make sure he is strapped in good....I remember my dog flying around the cab pretty good.........:laughing:


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Standard high back car seat with 5pt harness. He's in the back seat center (in the event of getting T-boned, he's not at the direct impact site) so he's protected well. In the Honda, it's a 2 seater convertible so he's in the front seat but that driving weather is very different than Blazer weather.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*Snow in the UP*



freakshowmfg;906008 said:


> First post here. I'm entertaining the idea of plowing snow as a side service to my business. Been in business for 3 years on a part time basis but full time since earlier this year. I'm self employed as a firearm and ammunition manufacturer and am located in the Keweenaw Peninsula of Upper Michigan. Small town, lake effect snow. Average snowfall per winter is 200 inches. Last year my village got 380-something inches. We just got about 4 feet in 3 days plus another foot or two in the last week and it's supposed to snow straight for another week. Welcome to my world. All this is in the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


========================================================================================================================================================================================================================

Greetings and salutations from my corner of the soon 
to frozen eastern wilderness at 1140 feet above mean
sea level.

How far are you from White Pine and iron Mountain Michigan?

I guess my first question is who is plowing the neighborhood?
and how would they react to you entering the plowing business 
as a competitor?

If it was me I would invest in a low profile four wheel drive 
orchard and vineyard tractor specifically:

Kubota 8540 with rear tracks and mechanical front wheel drive 
with a top speed on tracks of 13 miles per hour.
suit case weights and a rear weight box to allow a lot of
flexibility in using a rear snow blower or loader
the tractor has the top of the line Lauren cab with air filtration
radio, wipers, defrosters, rotary beacon
high output alternator for more work lights
mid mount PTO for a front snow blower if desired 
front end loader-very handy for stacking or digging out the
small places.

About the snow blower:

A Pronovost PXPL-75 would work well with the Kubota 8540 
as it will do driveways and side walks too.

It has a rear scraper blade that allows it to plow snow by
dragging all the snow out of the of the driveway you are 
cleaning and blow it down the road to the next place if the 
local constable does not get cranky and continue cleaning 
the driveways as you move along .

With the PXPL you will be able to get close to door ways
and overhead doors to clean better and reduce any shoveling
to near zero for the home owner.

It has both a hydraulic chute rotator 
and hydraulic chute control to raise and lower the chute to place 
snow where you want it with ease and hydraulic scraper blade
and rubber flap allows you to back into a driveway pull al the snow out 
and then blow it down to the next drive way to continue moving the snow
and eventually down to your last clients house where you will be able 
dispose of the snow quickly in total if there is adequate room do do so.

The tractor with the loader , weight box and blower will give 
you flexibility to deal with what ever snow you have to deal with 
and have a fixed operating cost consisting of:

tractor and implement payment per month.
fuel cost
seasonal liability insurance
preventative maintenance costs being:
filters, service hours maintenance to satisfy
warrantee requirments 
50 hour, 200 hour etc.

Once you pull the snow out of the driveway you can either stack 
it by blowing it in the front yard or blowing down the road as you clean up 
the rest of your clients driveways blowing it down the road 
to where it can be blown out of the way for the season 
reduces the build up of snow and lack of visibility coming out of the 
clients driveways too

A tractor like this will give you years of service with a strong frame that
will not give you problems. The newer tractors are easy to maintain by 
yourself by greasing, checking fluids and doing filter changes as well.
======================================================

Even the smaller Kubotas like the BX 2660, B3030 or B3200 with full cabs 
 give you plenty of power their are many B3030 owners on 
www.tractorbynet.com with snow blowers who are very happy with them.

Having a front and rear blower for the above tractors would be a must have 
to give you additional speed in cleaning and ease of use being no turning 
around to use the rear blower by simply overlapping the cuts with the blowers.

the only issue is getting close to building to clean up near doors and building 
as it will be harder to accomplish with out a scraper that can act as a push or 
pull plow.

The smaller blowers will take longer to remove heavy deposits of snow but they 
will do it.

The volume of snow you want move would make me a bit nervous with a smaller tractor 
only because of the tons per hour you will have to move which would make me want 
to investigate the 8540 with the Pronovost PXPL-75 blower.

www.pronovost.net/snow blowers

they have a very neat welll done video for down load showing the PXPL blower in use on a front mount four wheel drive hitch tractor

several members of the plowsite forum have the pronovost PXPL blower 
and have posted pictures of them too.

kubota.com/specialty utility tractors

www.tractorbynet.com
for the 
kubota tractor forum

Kubota owning operating section
Kubota buying pricing section

leon

Disclaimer: I have no finacial interest in Kubota Corporation or Pronovost farm equipment


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

leon;908893 said:


> How far are you from White Pine and iron Mountain Michigan?


About 2-2.5hrs north of Iron Mountain. I'm up by Michigan Tech, 4.5 hours north of Green Bay WI.

Red marker











> I guess my first question is who is plowing the neighborhood?


Most people shovel themselves or have snowblowers. Some people have plows on their vehicles but they don't do much residential from what I've seen. They mostly do the small parking lots or family. My neighbor plows for us and his sister on the other side of town then he goes to work and plows their small lot. All for free, just that's the way he is. If you offered him money, he'd be insulted. We give him a card, cookies, and $100 for xmas every year, just as a thanks. That's about all we can get away with without him bringing the money back.

We just stack up snow banks and the village comes by once or twice a month to cut the banks back. Snapped this today when they were coming by doing just that. As mentioned earlier in the thread, they clear the front sidewalk.








> and how would they react to you entering the plowing business
> as a competitor?


Not to sound like a young punk, but I'm not concerned with how the competition would feel. Their opinion doesn't mean anything to me and if I choose to enter it there is nothing stopping me.

Background on this area is it's 90% local 2nd and 3rd generation residents. They know each other, they know your father, your brothers, cousins, etc. Like Ron White says "We've met." I'm a "transplant", born and raised in Wisconsin and moved here 5 years ago. I'm a young (28yo) business man that's been in business 3 years and going. Up here, you don't get respect until you've been here 6-10 years. A quick "pass" on acceptance is get in good with the cops. I supply all the agencies with training ammunition and patrol rifles as well as the fun stuff (I'm the only NFA firearm manufacturer in the UP; machine guns, silencers, etc). Word gets around, my name carries weight now. Not a lot, but people who don't know me, know of me and what I do.

The money is in the commercial sector. Burger King, hospitals, offices, banks, all that stuff. That's where most people with plows target. They might do a bit of residential as I see cheap "wife designed" flyers stapled to the local restaurant's bulletin boards, business cards on the checkout register, etc. A lot of the contractors (construction) take their front loaders and get the big contracts for the grocery stores and large parking lots, and are subcontracted by the villages and counties to help clear the roads. The village construction graders are actually privately owned by one of the building contractors and the village rents them by the hour during the winter and has village operators drive them. Stepping back, it's actually quite beautiful how we can manage this much snow. It's almost magical. There's a few guys who just do snow plowing and that's it. Nothing else. Work your ass off during the winter and take spring, summer, and fall off.

For starting out I'm definitely not targeting the commercial sector. It would be easier as far as lack of obstacles and straight up pushing/blowing, but the sheer volume of snow isn't something for me to manage right out of the gate. I'd rather that as a 3-5 year plan goal, get some winters under my belt doing residential drives, and then when I have an established client base, expand by adding some additional trucks/operators and hit the commercial sector. I've bitten off more than I could chew with my current business last year and I'm still trying to recover.

I


> t has a rear scraper blade that allows it to plow snow by
> dragging all the snow out of the of the driveway you are
> cleaning and blow it down the road to the next place if the
> local constable does not get cranky and continue cleaning
> the driveways as you move along


.
Definitely have an ordinance against pushing show into the street. I don't want to test the leniency of my LE contacts. You burn a bridge there and you will never rebuild it.



> Once you pull the snow out of the driveway you can either stack
> it by blowing it in the front yard or blowing down the road as you clean up
> the rest of your clients driveways blowing it down the road
> to where it can be blown out of the way for the season
> ...


SOP is to push the snow to the back yard of residences. The police are pretty cool about a lot of stuff, but snow management is a slippery slope and they curtail any funny stuff right away before it's a goose-gander situation and it's unmanageable.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Freakshow, in some ways I envy the fact that you "get" to live up there in "God's Country". When it comes to the economy though, not so much. I try to get up to your area a few times a year snowmobiling when possible. I've always enjoyed being N of the the bridge. But, I'd say you are in one of the worst markets for snow removal. It's seems to be a lot of semi-retired folks doing some plowing for a little extra money, as well as plenty of others doing what they can to scrape by.

First, I wouldn't even waste my time looking into the Kubota with the blower. You could put 100K+ to much better use, & it would probably take decades to become profitable in such a rural, limited income market. (Sorry, I don't know how else to put it) Not to mention, dealer support is probably terrible in that area.

Second, the commercial end could be extremely tough to get into considering the only "major" market close is Houghton/Hancock, which is maybe 5-10K people? From what I recall, that market is sewwed up pretty tight by a local const. company. I think they own a good portion of the properties in town. I cant seem to remember the name (something with an M?) but know their kids were real big into snomo racing.

The best reccomendation I could give you would be to sit back & enjoy the flakes coming down. If you're not content with that, I might suggest trying to network with someone else who currently plows there, like your neighbor. Possibly even buy a truck set-up to plow, along with their current customers, from someone looking to retire/get out of plowing.

It sounds like your mind is on the right track, just make sure you keep your projected income expectations fairly low for the first year or two. It can take suprisingly long to turn a decent profit in this biz, especially in your market.

Best of luck.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

jomama45;909954 said:


> Freakshow, in some ways I envy the fact that you "get" to live up there in "God's Country". When it comes to the economy though, not so much. I try to get up to your area a few times a year snowmobiling when possible. I've always enjoyed being N of the the bridge. But, I'd say you are in one of the worst markets for snow removal. It's seems to be a lot of semi-retired folks doing some plowing for a little extra money, as well as plenty of others doing what they can to scrape by.


Pretty much. It's also middle age guys with plows because it's convenient for them not to blow snow and it's extra cash.



> First, I wouldn't even waste my time looking into the Kubota with the blower. You could put 100K+ to much better use, & it would probably take decades to become profitable in such a rural, limited income market. (Sorry, I don't know how else to put it) Not to mention, dealer support is probably terrible in that area.


$100K isn't on the radar. I don't even have half of that in equipment for my current business. This is a part time winter gig, not a full blown operation. Perhaps depending on how things go the future could look bright, but like you stated, it's economically depressed. With my past 5 years' experience as a pizza jockey, I know who has money and who doesn't. A lot of people knock pizza delivery as a bottom feeder job but it has benefits and skills that carry over.



> Second, the commercial end could be extremely tough to get into considering the only "major" market close is Houghton/Hancock, which is maybe 5-10K people? From what I recall, that market is sewwed up pretty tight by a local const. company. I think they own a good portion of the properties in town. I cant seem to remember the name (something with an M?) but know their kids were real big into snomo racing.


Yeah, Houghton is 6K without the college population. Moyle is the big construction company up here. BTW, his younger son, Kevin, (latest president of the company) died last year in some hang gliding accident. Didn't wait until the instructor arrived, decided to try it out first on his own, what goes up, comes down and stops hard.



> The best reccomendation I could give you would be to sit back & enjoy the flakes coming down. If you're not content with that, I might suggest trying to network with someone else who currently plows there, like your neighbor. Possibly even buy a truck set-up to plow, along with their current customers, from someone looking to retire/get out of plowing.


Looking to get setup for cheap. Used plow budget is $1,000-$1,500. My Blazer is maybe another 2-3 years before it's done for good. Make a learner for now, backup for the next truck I buy, then when that one's destined for backup, dump the Blazer for cheap and keep the cycle going. There's always demand and with my experience with my current business, I'm learning the ropes of guerilla marketing and have the knowledge of what buttons to push here. My mortgage with taxes and HOI rolled in escrow is only $335/mo so pulling a thousand a month would cover all the bills. Anything more can be a principle payment to get the house paid off.



> It sounds like your mind is on the right track, just make sure you keep your projected income expectations fairly low for the first year or two. It can take suprisingly long to turn a decent profit in this biz, especially in your market.
> 
> Best of luck.


After being in the gun industry for three years, I'm used to it. If I decide to do it, I am going to use the benefits of the company and sell the Blazer to the company and enjoy the deductions.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow and the UP*



freakshowmfg;910015 said:


> Pretty much. It's also middle age guys with plows because it's convenient for them not to blow snow and it's extra cash.
> 
> $100K isn't on the radar. I don't even have half of that in equipment for my current business. This is a part time winter gig, not a full blown operation. Perhaps depending on how things go the future could look bright, but like you stated, it's economically depressed. With my past 5 years' experience as a pizza jockey, I know who has money and who doesn't. A lot of people knock pizza delivery as a bottom feeder job but it has benefits and skills that carry over.
> 
> ...


========================================================================================================================================================================================================================

The 8540 and the Pronovost PXPL-75 would not cost you $100,000, I used it as an example of what would work quickly for you with an example of quality machinery that will outlast many vehicles.

I suggested the smaller kubotas with cabs after your reply to me about the law enforcement view of moving snow in the street etc.

You have many close by neighbors and the short travel distances are a plus for a compact utility tractor and a snow blower due to its smaller size and agility due to the four wheel drive.

Another option is the MTD cub cadet tractors sold by the big box stores with the big 22-29 hp Briggs and Stratton engines and a big snowblower with a winter soft cab, chains, and wheel weights and you will be out the door with less than 3,000 USD invested in new equipment.

leon


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Just got a quote for general liability from my auto insurance company. $1 million general liability policy is $500 per year, so 6 month season is $83.33/mo. Basically a rider on my standard insurance. So $800 per winter for general insurance and general liability insurance for snow plowing on a 6 month term (all I drive my Blazer anyway). Not too shabby.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

freakshowmfg;913268 said:


> Just got a quote for general liability from my auto insurance company. $1 million general liability policy is $500 per year, so 6 month season is $83.33/mo. Basically a rider on my standard insurance. So $800 per winter for general insurance and general liability insurance for snow plowing on a 6 month term (all I drive my Blazer anyway). Not too shabby.


GENERALLY, you can't take a policy for only six months. You can combine two different types of business onto one policy IF you're not performing both in the same time period (month). Be very careful about canceling a policy with the intention of writing another (even with a different company) next winter.

Just when you think you've figured out how to beat the system, you find out they're wayyyy ahead of you.

edit: Just noticed this is on your auto policy. Are you SURE it's General Liability and not Commercial Vehicle? If this is with State Farm, be very careful. Does the policy note (in writing) that you will be covered for plowing snow FOR MONEY?


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes it's State Farm. Policy terms are 6 month terms and have always been like that for the 10+ years I've been with them. When I'm not driving the Blazer the coverage is suspended and it sits in storage in my yard. Winter rolls around, I suspend the coverage on the Honda convertible and drive the Blazer. The policy is always in effect but there is no cancellation, only suspension of coverages. 

Yes it is general liability. Yes I will be covered for snow plowing as a commercial venture. No it's not commercial vehicle insurance because the vehicle is a personal asset, not a company asset. If I were to sign over/sell the Blazer to the company, I would have to get commercial vehicle insurance and the rate would stay the same for me.

I've been in the insurance industry before and so has my wife (as an agent). I'm pretty educated as to how insurance works, especially insurance companies.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I live in upstate NY, east of Ontario and we get as much snow as you. The problem with a Blazer is that it does not weigh enough to push alot of snow, even angled. I have had to go help my neighbor out a few times with the tractor because he was pushing and the truck (s10) lacked the momentum to push the pile and he was left with a large pile in the middle of the drive, heck I have had it happen to me with my f150 once. Granted I am talking 40 plus inch snowfalls which we get at least 1 a year. If you wait the first push is the most critical get more speed to counter for the decreased weight. For those who are going to say me or my neighbor should have plowed with the storm there have been times where the weatherman has predicted less than 6 inches and we have woken up to 30 plus inches. It can, and has snowed 4 plus inches an hour for extended periods of time and since you are sleeping and not expecting it you wake up to go to work and say HOLY%$#T. So as others said, plow with the storm and as you know lake effect is unpredictable. I would say give it a try. I have seen 5 or 6 blazer/s10 rigs around here and they do fine with all but the biggest events.


----------

